# CSUSA Group Buy - July 24



## Texatdurango (Jul 24, 2011)

*This buy is now closed to new participants... sorry if you missed out.*
 

For those who missed out on or "snoozed and loosed" through Mannies latest group buy with Craft Supply ( http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/ ) I will be opening another similar group buy through Craft Supply.

*This buy which is focused on the maximum quantity discount of 25% is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread who are interested in a minimum of 10 kits and willing to work with the following restrictions:* (Thanks to Mannie for allowing me to cut and paste his rules and spreadsheet)

I spent a few hours today updating the spreadsheet and deleted any out of stock items. CLOSEOUT and out of stock items have been removed from the sheet. If I can't expect to fulfill the orders, I am not going to solicit them.

*PAYPAL only*....*I will be placing the order no later than Friday, July 29*. *Must have PayPal funded by Thursday, July 28, 11:59 PM Central* US (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions! I know we have a few sticklers running about). If you have not made the PP payment by that time I will drop you from the buy. We are all big boys and girls here and I should not have to remind anyone to send the PP payment. I will PM your total and my PayPal info. Please don't sign up then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate.

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $10.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking. For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail flat rate box for $14.95 which is 50% bigger.

Listed Kits: I spent several hours today going through the CSUSA website updating available kits and costs. If you want kits that are not listed, add the *kit ID* *and description* to the bottom of the spreadsheet. For the 25% discount we need to reach a 100 kit minimum so the apprentice kits, which follow a different discount pattern *will not be included in the 10 kit minimum.* I will PM your total with appropriate discounts when quantities have been met. Also, if I missed adding in a kit that was out-of-stock last time and it now shows in stock, you may add it in.

I am not willing to order other kits/projects at this time, but tubes and bushings will be included. 

*NO Backorders*. See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded.

I have updated pricing in the attached spreadsheet, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers.

Domestic Insurance:
I do not require that you pay for Insurance. But I also will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.80 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.30 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.85 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.75 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.80 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.85 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.90 ................ $500.01 to $600

International orders will be accommodated but shipping and PayPal fees will cost more and will require insurance. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: I will give you an estimate that will be too high. You Pay Pal me that amount. Once I have the final amount with shipping and Pay Pal charges, I will refund you the difference. I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

The attached spreadsheet will calculate your total cost. There will be an additional discount from CSUSA, but I will not have the exact amount until placing the order. You will be refunded this difference via Paypal. The net was 13% on the last order (on top of the volume discounts!).

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. 

Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me.

Thanks for playing....and thanks to Jon and Mannie for letting me steal and modify their spreadsheet and write up from the last GB he ran.

So........... here we go!

George


----------



## mrburls (Jul 24, 2011)

George, Are you going back to building pen with *Dare I say KITS*
Or is this some kind of joke to pay off your tap and die set in that special order color ? Only joking around with you George :biggrin: 

Good luck with group buy. I almost was thinking of jumping in for some Jr. Gents but got a lot of Jr. Statesmans on hand. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## tim self (Jul 24, 2011)

Just in the nick of time!!!  I'm in on this one.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 24, 2011)

mrburls said:


> George, Are you going back to building pen with *Dare I say KITS*
> Or is this some kind of joke to pay off your tap and die set in that special order color ? Only joking around with you George :biggrin:
> 
> Good luck with group buy. I almost was thinking of jumping in for some Jr. Gents but *got a lot of Jr. Statesmans on hand*.
> ...


 
My problem is that I don't have ANY Jr Statesmen kits left and I just got an order for four stars and stripes pens which I use on the Jr statesman kit, luckily I have plenty of the laser kits on hand.  And YES.......... I am getting sucked back into kits, not because I like making them but I found out something interesting about Show Low....... there are a lot of people around here that have lots of money and they like spending it on gifts for their friends and pens seem to fit the bill!  So I need more kits and the combined discounts are almost 38%...... hard to turn down! :biggrin:


----------



## kevrob (Jul 24, 2011)

Count me in too!


----------



## MarkD (Jul 24, 2011)

I would like to get in on this.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll take a few!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll go ahead and start a tally to avoid any confusion. I'll send out PM's with my email address tomorrow. Who knows we might have all ten participants by then and might just submit the order a few days quicker!

As of this post we have five spots left:

1. Tim Self
2. KevinRob
3. MarkD
4. Oklahoman
5. Balasharc
6. Joefyffe
7. Panini
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Balasharc (Jul 24, 2011)

add me in unless someone needs my spot, I also was In Mannie's Group buy


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 24, 2011)

George:   I'm sure I can come up with ten of something.   Count me in.   Joe Fyffe    username joefyffe  Thanks!


----------



## panini (Jul 24, 2011)

Add me in..


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi George I was in Mannies. Was wondering if this was just for those that missed it. I will be in if I can. If not I will watch for the next.
Thanks
Rich H


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 24, 2011)

RDH79 said:


> Hi George I was in Mannies. Was wondering if this was just for those that missed it. I will be in if I can. If not I will watch for the next.
> Thanks
> Rich H


 
Rich, You are more than welcome to jump in, you are #8.

For those just joing in, there is only one spot left so if you snooze you loose!

I'll send out PM's with my email address tomorrow. Who knows we might have all ten participants by then and might just submit the order a few days quicker!

Here are the participants:

1. Tim Self
2. KevinRob
3. MarkD
4. Oklahoman
5. Balasharc
6. Joefyffe
7. Panini
8. RDH79
9. hjdiamond2
10.


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Add me in,  Harry Diamond


----------



## jallan (Jul 25, 2011)

Count me please if not to late. Thanks Jerry Kaplan username Jallan


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jul 25, 2011)

George,

Even though it appears I am too late to get in, didn't see the post until tonight, I do have a  question. Probably a dumb one, but I want to make sure of something before the next group buy comes up.

When you say you must order a minimum of 10 kits, does that mean 10 of the same kit, or can you order, say 10 different kits for a total of the 10 minimum.

Thanks in advance for your answer.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## killer-beez (Jul 25, 2011)

*Add me in if there is a spot*

I'm in if there is room.  Thanks Greg


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 25, 2011)

mtgrizzly52 said:


> George,
> 
> Even though it appears I am too late to get in, didn't see the post until tonight, I do have a question. Probably a dumb one, but I want to make sure of something before the next group buy comes up.
> 
> ...


For starters, everyone does their buys a little different so be sure and read the rules to make sure you are in acceptance of them.  

In this buy the 10 kit minimum may consist of different kits as long as they qualify for the 100 kit 25% discount and all the kits on the spreadsheet do so you can pick as many kits as you like, just make sure you have a minimum of 10 kits.

I will include you in the buy if you like.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 25, 2011)

*OK...... we have a group buy and it's now closed to further participants so we can move ahead quickly.*

Like Mannie, I'll allow the few extra that chimed in late last night and up to 3:29 this morning!  I'll get pm's out to everyone shortly.

Here is the final list:

Here are the participants:

1. Tim Self
2. KevinRob
3. MarkD
4. Oklahoman
5. Balasharc
6. Joefyffe
7. Panini
8. RDH79
9. hjdiamond2
10. jallan
11. mtgrizzly52
12. killer-beez


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 25, 2011)

A pm was just sent to all the participants, please check your "Private messages" inbox.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 26, 2011)

Today I received back 9 spreadsheets and just emailed out 9 replies with my paypal address, everyone was spot on with their calculations, I just hope I was. 

I confirmed the additional 13% club discount above the 25% discount with Craft Supply today so it looks like we'll see some nice prices on the kits!

I'll be in Phoenix tomorrow returning home late in the afternoon so won't be checking back in until then.


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 26, 2011)

*PayPal sent*

Thanks George, PayPal sent.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 26, 2011)

George, Pay Pal sent.


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks George!  "You've got Money":bananen_smilies035:   Paypal Sent
joefyffe


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 26, 2011)

OK, everything is looking fine, no problems except I still haven't heard from three of you but it's just tuesday so..... it's off to Phoenix so you won't see me online until this evening.


----------



## MarkD (Jul 26, 2011)

George, PayPal has been sent.


----------



## kevrob (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks again George.  Sent my Paypal this morning.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 26, 2011)

As of tuesday evening here is the order status. Those in red are paid up and can sit back and relax, you're done with your part.

1. Tim Self
2. KevRob
3. MarkD
4. Oklahoman
5. Balasharc 
6. Joefyffe
7. Panini
8. RDH79
9. hjdiamond2
10. jallan
11. mtgrizzly52
12. killer-beez
13. Stolicky


----------



## Balasharc (Jul 26, 2011)

Paypal sent,
Thanks again George


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, here we are thursday morning and we wound up with an exen dozen participants.  I will be placing the order shortly and hoping that by getting the order in early enough that it might actually be shipped out today.  No one would be upset if they got their goodies early would they? 

1. Tim Self
2. KevRob
3. MarkD
4. Oklahoman
5. Balasharc 
6. Joefyffe
7. 
8. RDH79
9. hjdiamond2
10. jallan
11. mtgrizzly52
12. killer-beez
13. Stolicky 
__________________


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jul 28, 2011)

Why do I always seem to show up too late for these things? Would sure like to be in the next one!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 28, 2011)

nsfr1206 said:


> *Why do I always seem to show up too late for these things? *Would sure like to be in the next one!


 
Well I know one thing that would help you......visit the forum more often!

When I joined I too was a casual visitor but after missing out on some good deals like this I started becoming more of a regular visitor.

Now, when I log on, the first thing I do is hit the "Quick Links" button from the toolbar and that lists all the current threads.  A quick browse allows me to pick the ones that look interesting.

I'm sure another group buy will be coming up soon so stay tuned and perhaps check in on the "Group Purchases" forum now and then to see what's going on.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 28, 2011)

Just an update..........

I placed the order with CSUSA first thing this morning and they have already shipped the package. I got a tracking number from FedEx and 54 lbs of pen kits are due to arrive on my doorstep Monday!  So...... if all goes well and I'm not busy fishing everyday next week, ya'll should receive your goodies mid to late week. 

We got lucky and only suffered shortages with one kit, the Aero chrome and black titanium! There was a bit of confusion as to which kit was out of stock and which was being shipped so I will wait until I see myself which kits are short then I'll be issuing paypal credits to those affected.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 2, 2011)

Probably the last update....... I just took all packages to the post office so they are on their way.  I managed to get two orders in small flat rate boxes so look for refunds in the difference in postage in your paypal account.  I used Paypal to print out the labels so you all should have gotten a shipping notice. 

Also, they were out of stock on the black titanium aero pens so several of you will have refunds coming in your paypal accounts as well.

All in all, everything went well but I noticed something I didn't care for in the way CSUSA packages their fountain pen kits these days.  Instead of using the small plastic cap to protect the nib, they just insert the fountain nib into the cap coupler and toss it in the plastic bag.  With nearly 50 lbs of kits all tossed in one big box, it's a miracle they don't get damaged.  That said....... be sure and check ALL your kits for completeness AND look closely at your nibs.  If you have issues with your kits send me a PM asap.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks George!  Now get back to fishin'!! :biggrin:


----------



## jallan (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks George for all your work.
Jallan
www.cedarcreekcustompens.com


----------



## Rob73 (Aug 3, 2011)

Click on Group purchases -- On the right side you will see 'forum tools' click that and choose subscribe to this forum.   Then when someone posts a new thread you will be notified via email.  




nsfr1206 said:


> Why do I always seem to show up too late for these things? Would sure like to be in the next one!


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 4, 2011)

George:  You're the MAN!!!  Mail carrier dropped off my pkg. today.   LOML said "Merry Christmas".  Wonder what she's trying to tell me?


----------



## tim self (Aug 4, 2011)

2 days to get a box from Az to OK!!  9 days to get a check from OK to WI.  At least the PO is getting the boxes delivered quickly.  Thanks George.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 4, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> George: You're the MAN!!! Mail carrier dropped off my pkg. today. LOML said "Merry Christmas". Wonder what she's trying to tell me?


 
Since she's playing that game, you should say....... Oh this.... this is just one box of eight but thanks for calling it my Christmas, you're the greatest!

*THEN* quickly hop on line and place seven more orders from different vendors!

*THEN *as each package arrives, tell her how great she is for making Christmas this year so wonderful!

Hey, if it works, do it again next year! :biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Aug 4, 2011)

I received my box today! 2 days to get a box from AZ to PA. 

Thanks George!


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 4, 2011)

Buddy!  You are trying to get me hurt!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Balasharc (Aug 4, 2011)

Got my box today. Now if i can get some time off and get the temp down to under 100°.


----------



## killer-beez (Aug 5, 2011)

Received my package Thursday.  Thanks for putting this buy together.


----------



## stolicky (Aug 5, 2011)

killer-beez said:


> Received my package Thursday.  Thanks for putting this buy together.



Same here.

Thank you.


----------



## jallan (Aug 5, 2011)

Still don't have mine yet
Jallan


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 6, 2011)

jallan said:


> Still don't have mine yet
> Jallan


 
Patience is a virtue.......... so I'm told 

From the USPS tracking system....*Arrival at Unit, August 06, 2011, 7:23 am, MABANK, TX 75147*

Odd how an identical package shipped the same time from Arizona can arrive in Pennsylvania in two days and a package going "next door" to Texas takes four.

This might be a good time to remind folks that when one holding a group buy offers the option to take out postal insurance, it might not be a bad idea.

We grow accustomed to dealing with vendors who might cover the loss in case of a lost shipment but for a poor ole retiree to cover hundreds of dollars in losses due to the postal service losing a package is another story.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 6, 2011)

jallan said:


> Still don't have mine yet
> Jallan


 
Post office probably had to look up Mabank on the map to see which Pony Express rider to assign it to! :biggrin:


----------

